
Did Big Tech Get Too Big? More of the World Is Asking - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-22/did-big-tech-get-too-big-more-of-the-world-is-asking-quicktake
======
externalreality
I can see more innovation if big tech were broken up. Right now I think
technology is in a stasis funk compared to the last 10 - 15 years. What's next
a smart phone with 3 cameras that folds in a predetermined fashion - yawn. We
need more innovation.

